# Postpartum pain in urethra/labia



## PPK

This is alot of info to share, but during the pushing phase when ds was crowning (9+lbs., 14"head) I flet alot of pain around where my urethra and inner labia is. Its been four weeks and I still have pain and soreness there, extendng almost to my clitoris. Has anyone ever heard of tearing in this area during childbirth? I've never heard of anyone mentioning it..thanks.


----------



## woodstar

just jumping over...

yes, i had the same sensation after the birth of my son. the soreness lasted a few months, actually. you may have had a small labia tear or it may just be tender from the stretching.


----------



## Redifer

I had the same (14" head, 15" shoulders, 10 lbs).. and it wasn't a minor, annoying pain. It was a fierce, intense one that made me completely dread using the bathroom or sitting in certain positions.

I'm about 4 months PP now, and it's almost totally gone. It comes and goes; I've noticed if I forget to take my supplements, the pain returns midway through the day. And with my period, the pain comes back again. But it isn't nearly as bad anymore.. just annoying now.


----------



## angelcat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenrose9* 
. Its been four weeks and I still have pain and soreness there, extendng almost to my clitoris. Has anyone ever heard of tearing in this area during childbirth? I've never heard of anyone mentioning it..thanks.


One of my friends tore there. So yeah, it can happen. I'd imagine your dr. would have told you if you tore though. My friend had to have surgery later because it was still causing her problems.


----------



## PPK

I can't believe it took so long to heal..I hope mine heals faster, whether it be a tear or stretched. It was excrutiatingly painful to urinate and to sit in certain ways for about a week and a half, and since then its been getting less sore by the day, until yesterday, it seemed to come back a bit. Ugh, I just want my body back already! Thanks for the replies, again this is something I havent' heard of before.


----------



## laurata

Yep, it happens. Tearing, and or bruising could be the problem. Are you taking it easy?


----------



## PPK

more or less taking it easy. I haven't been out of the house much, and its still too hot to go for walks.. I did go out a few times though and it was all at the end of last week/weekend, so maybe that was too much.


----------



## lifescholar

I had extreme urethral pain when I had to urinate for months after birth. I thought maybe it was because of the catheter, but I have since read that sometimes just birthing itself can result in this type of pain.

The good news is that it DOES usually go away on its own...I think it was 7-8 months for me, but it always went away once I peed, so while it was annoying, it wasn't unmanageable.


----------



## acs4162

I was just searching online about this pain I've been having and I'm so glad that this thread popped up! I'm only 3 weeks PP, but I have been having pain in that same area off and on since I got home. I'm so glad to hear that it's relatively normal to have that pain and that I shouldn't worry any more. I'll just give it some time and it sounds like it should just go away.


----------



## Liquesce

With my first I tore through one labia and up to my urethra. With my second I had some pain for a couple of months in the same areas .... I think I may have strained the scar tissue even though it didn't tear again. Entirely possible that you may have had similar ... a harder to notice tear, a strain, deep bruising.

ETA: Ha, just noticed this thread is ooooooooold. Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## mikayla's mama

Omgoodness, I tore into my urethra with my first... I swear it felt like I was peeing FIRE for weeks. Peri bottle and me, we became best friends. lol It healed, probably major improvement in pain around 4-6 weeks PP.


----------

